# Newborn puppy pictures!!!



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> Well.the puppies were born this Tuesday!!.
> They are adorable,wiggly and loud!!.
> The mom is great and has allowed me to hold them without any problems!.
> I,only,did this,the 1st day cos they needed help with the last born who was too faible to suck propally!.She was given,liquid sugar and I held her to keep her warm!.She was,then, given some glucose shots,for the 1st,24 hrs and is,now,doing great!.
> Here are the photos!!.


Wow what a bundle of cute sleepy heads!! 
I didn't know that a black GR could have golden puppies!!! 
What a great combination 5 golden and 4 black right?

I love the fourth photo where the black puppy is resting his head on the body of the golden puppy whilst all asleep!!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love all the little butts lined at the dairy bar.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mom looks very proud of what she has created. Glad to hear they are all doing fine now.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Those are not Goldens- they're Hovawarts I would assume  Are you getting one?


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

I never get tired of puppy pictures... Glad to hear they are all doing fine. Love the last picture of all the puppy butts...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG!!!!Very cute pictures!!!Dairy Quine is open .Mom is adorable.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AWW! So cute!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very precious pups! Are you getting one?


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Those are not Goldens- they're Hovawarts I would assume  Are you getting one?


How can you know if its a golden or a gold Hovawart? they really look alike. Someone tell me before there where black goldens but never read anything about them, i now know what its all about. If Hovawarts where not very rare, i whold think Lucky its half Hovawart becosue he is so protective (and parents dont have a pedigree, lol)

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/hovawart.htm


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

I have never heard of such a breed. The golden one shown on the link looks just like a Golden. How would you tell the difference? The tail? Just beautiful!


----------

